# Narcissist



## Luxavior (Sep 30, 2012)

I adopted my first betta, Narcissus, a little over a week ago and I love him so much!

He's such a funny fish.
He's obsessed with his reflection and follows me as far as he can within the confines of his 10g tank or play hide-and-seek with me behind his silk plants.
If I walk by his tank while he's hiding in his mug he'll come right out to follow me.

I just suddenly had the urge to draw him and well.....this happened..


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

*Beautiful!!*



Luxavior said:


> I adopted my first betta, Narcissus, a little over a week ago and I love him so much!
> 
> He's such a funny fish.
> He's obsessed with his reflection and follows me as far as he can within the confines of his 10g tank or play hide-and-seek with me behind his silk plants.
> ...


I love it!! I suck at drawing


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow great art work and congrats on getting your first Betta !!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats epic! Congrats on your first betta.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it!! My friend just did a drawing of my betta as a pony (hippocampus style) I love anthros/cross overs and your merman is awesome


----------



## Luxavior (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! ;u;


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

OMG, you should SO take commissions! That is awesome!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That is amazing, and hey looks like you live in my neck of the woods.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thats is great! and i love how he is resting on a marimo ball


----------

